# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  ex art. 74 co. 1 lett.d

## STEFA

Buonasera,
mi scuso dal principio se questo argomento è stato affrontato,nella ricerca che ho fatto qui sul forum e nell'iva del commercialista non sono riuscita a trovare quel che cercavo dovrò imparare bene.. suppongo 
il dubbio è nella registrazione delle fattura di operatori telefonici cellullari con la voce di ricariche -codice iva con post successivo menzionante: imponibile 22% -iva assolta all'origine  ex art. 74 co. 1 lett d.. etc etc - 
ho sempre registrato in contabilità iva indicando codice iva art 74 e come importo imponibile + iva, quindi con una differenza di iva tra quella esposta in fattura e la registrazione in contabilità; 
oggi mi è stato detto che quell'iva non concorre al regime monofase ma è un iva deducibile per la società.  
Come mi devo comportare? potete indicarmi dove posso far riferimento per operare in maniera corretta?  
Grazie mille.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buonasera,
> mi scuso dal principio se questo argomento è stato affrontato,nella ricerca che ho fatto qui sul forum e nell'iva del commercialista non sono riuscita a trovare quel che cercavo… dovrò imparare bene.. suppongo… 
> il dubbio è nella registrazione delle fattura di operatori telefonici cellullari con la voce di ricariche -codice iva con post successivo menzionante: imponibile 22% -iva assolta all'origine  ex art. 74 co. 1 lett d.. etc etc - 
> ho sempre registrato in contabilità iva indicando codice iva art 74 e come importo imponibile + iva, quindi con una differenza di iva tra quella esposta in fattura e la registrazione in contabilità; 
> oggi mi è stato detto che quell'iva non concorre al regime monofase ma è un iva deducibile per la società.  
> Come mi devo comportare? potete indicarmi dove posso far riferimento per operare in maniera corretta?  
> Grazie mille.

  L'IVA esposta sulle fatture per ricariche non è detraibile essendo regolata dall'art. 21 DPR 633/72 e *dall'art. 4. c. 1 del D.M. 366/2000* con IVA assolta all'origine dall'operatore telefonico (quindi in regime monofase).

----------


## CATIA71

Direi che invece hai sempre operato bene non si può detrarre.

----------


## STEFA

Grazie mille!! che sollievo…. :Smile:

----------


## La matta

Io le registro con imponibile e iva, ma rendo l'iva indetraibile.

----------


## drfilman

> Io le registro con imponibile e iva, ma rendo l'iva indetraibile.

  Però non è corretto, in quanto loperazione è parificata alle operazioni furi campo iva per carenza del presupposto oggettivo, secondo la previsione dello stesso Art. 74.
Filippo Mangiapane  
Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## La matta

[QUOTE=drfilman;335801]Però non è corretto, in quanto l
In questo caso le riterrò fuori campo art. 74. grazie.

----------


## Red Cat

Ripesco questa discussione perché con la fatturazione elettronica mi è venuto qualche dubbio in più:
ho sempre registrato le ft. come art.74-fuori campo iva ma nel file xml che arriva è indicato iva al 22%  come per qualsiasi acquisto (nella fattispecie mi riferisco a TIM); ritengo di dover continuare a registrare tali costi come art.74 ma graderei i vostro conforto
Grazie

----------


## zallaaa12

Sbagliano di far fattura i gestori. continua a mettere il totale escluso art. 74. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## gionanellabalena

Buongiorno a tutti. 
Devo spesso contabilizzare ftt riconducibili al caso in discussione in cui l'importo è suddiviso tra imponibile e IVA, con la dicitura "IVA assolta ex art. 74 co.1 lett. d dpr 633/1972 da parte di _xxx_" dove _xxx_ identifica, tramite denominazione e p. IVA, il soggetto che ha assolto l'imposta a monte. 
Anche io, dopo qualche ricerca su google, ho sempre contabilizzato queste ftt come "*fuori campo*" (anche se il legislatore al co. 2 art. 74 usa la dizione "non imponibile"...vabbè) e imputando al conto di costo *l'intero ammontare di imponibile e IVA, senza quindi detrarre quest'ultima.* Oggi però mi è sorto un dubbio!  
Nella specifica ft che ho in esame ho il caso, forse particolare, in cui il cedente è lo stesso soggetto che ha assolto a monte l'imposta (stessa denominazione e p. IVA). Cedente e _xxx_ coincidono, per intenderci. 
La mia domanda quindi è duplice: nel regime "monofase" il titolare della concessione, debitore di imposta posto "in cima alla catena di distribuzione", applica la rivalsa? In altri termini se il cliente di cui contabilizzo la fattura di acquisto ha acquistato *dal primo soggetto della catena di distribuzione*, e non in fasi successive, in questo caso posso portare l'IVA in detrazione?  
La domanda mi sorge in quanto ho trovato su google una pagina in cui è riportata una "massima" (senza riferimenti):   

> Il regime monofasico di cui allarticolo 74, comma 1, lettera d), del Dpr 633/1972 *non può trovare applicazione* quando si instaura *un rapporto diretto* tra il titolare della concessione o autorizzazione ad esercitare i servizi in argomento e il cliente che agisce in qualità di imprenditore od esercente unarte o una professione. Così che limposta relativa alle schede Sim in abbonamento prepagato  rientrando tra le vendite dei mezzi tecnici per la fruizione dei servizi di telecomunicazione - addebitata da operatori telefonici ad imprese ed esercenti arti o professioni, *risulta pienamente detraibile*, a norma dellarticolo 4 del Dm 366/2000, se risultano rispettati il principio di inerenza e gli altri criteri stabiliti a presidio del diritto alla detrazione in base agli articoli 19 e seguenti del Dpr 633/1972.

  Il link alla pagina è https://www.deottoandpartner.it/cent...-guida-n14/54/ 
Il discorso a me non torna molto però perché se il titolare della concessione è debitore di un'imposta che viene interamente detratta dal cessionario e poi non viene applicata più fino alla fine, l'introito finale per l'erario è nullo. Ho paura ci sia qualcosa che non capisco, causa incompetenza ed inesperienza! 
Chiedo scusa per il tono forse niubbo e ingenuo, abbiate pazienza, sono ancora agli inizi! 
Ringrazio per qualsiasi contributo si vorrà dare alle questione.

----------


## zallaaa12

No, il titolare della concessione é anche il debitore, quindo niente rivalsa. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Alessandra

In merito a questo caso,visto che nella fatturazione elettronica  di utenza telefonica fatturano esemplificando su stessa ft ad esempio:
imp  100 iva 22%  per linea fissa
imp 50 iva 22% per ricarica cell 
abbiamo una fattura di € 183,00 di cui imponibile costo 100, iva detraibile € 22€ e  61 costo € art 74 .
Voglio ridere quando ci diranno loro la liquidazione IVA, Perché SE  scarichi fatture da sito ADE  e consideri loro tracciato xml vedi costo imponibile 150 e iva 33.
Gia si incasinano con FT Ticket restaurant  che ricevi per aver ricevuto i ticket restyaurant dai clienti e che hai indicato nel corrispettivo di già compreso iva ( per cui doppia iva e doppio ricavo?)... Non commento. e poi le autofatture che ti trovi su cassetto fiscale per acquisto/vendita  dei biglietti autobus ( con iva ???)  
vedi risposta agenzia entrate:
Gli importi dei tickets debbono obbligatoriamente essere compresi nell'importo complessivo dei corrispettivi trasmessi telematicamente all'Agenzia delle Entrate, nonostante gli stessi debbano essere fatturati alla società; non si pone, però, il problema del doppio ricavo nè della doppia Iva a debito in quanto "è solo con il pagamento del controvalore dei tickets da parte della società emittente ovvero con l'emissione della fattura se antecedente al pagamento che si realizza l'esigibilità dell'Iva e, ai fini delle imposte sul reddito, la rilevanza del ricavo". 
Attenzione! Il principio sopra citato sarà tenuto ben presente in caso di disallineamento tra i dati trasmessi telematicamente e l'imposta liquidata periodicamente.
L'esercente, al momento della vendita del biglietto, non è tenuto ad emettere alcun "documento commerciale". Nel caso di specie:
•l'Iva viene assolta a monte dal gestore del servizio di trasporto (art. 74, DPR 633/72);
•per l'esercente il corrispettivo rilevante ai fini del ricavo è costituito dall'aggio, e tale importo è documentato mediante l'emissione di una fattura nei confronti del gestore del servizio che non rientra nella trasmissione telematica dei corrispettivi.. Ma da sito ade tu ricevi una autofattura ad ATM con importo aggio +iva!!!

----------


## Michele Doimo

Buongiorno a tutti, mi ricollego a questa discussione perchè la risoluzione dell'Agenzia delle Enrate n. 69 del 22 ottobre 2020 a mio avviso ha modificato l'impostazione corrente e ormai consolidata sulla modalità di registrazione delle fatture dei servizi di telefonia in regime monofase ex. art 74 co.1 lett. d9 del Dpr 633/72.
In risposta all'interpello l'agenzia afferma il diritto alla detrazione. Cito qui la parte finale della risoluzione:  _ "...Ne  consegue,  pertanto,che la detrazione dellimposta,  nel  caso  descritto, puòessere  esercitata  secondo  le  regole  e  nei  limiti stabiliti dallarticolo 19 del d.P.R. n. 633/1972, nel presupposto che Alfa, come da essa dichiarato, acquisti i servizi di telefonia mobile ricaricabile in veste di utilizzatore finale del servizio_" 
Vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha letto questa risoluzione e può confermare quello che ho inteso io?
Grazie

----------


## LONGBOARD

l'iva è detraibile....

----------


## aciDany

Il diritto alla detrazione vale anche per le fatture registrate prima del 22 ottobre, data della risoluzione?
Grazie

----------


## CATIA71

Secondo me si dovrebbe...però io mi attengo alla data della risoluzione

----------


## aciDany

Grazie.
Farò così anche io.

----------


## gionanellabalena

> Buongiorno a tutti, mi ricollego a questa discussione perchè la risoluzione dell'Agenzia delle Enrate n. 69 del 22 ottobre 2020 a mio avviso ha modificato l'impostazione corrente e ormai consolidata sulla modalità di registrazione delle fatture dei servizi di telefonia in regime monofase ex. art 74 co.1 lett. d9 del Dpr 633/72.
> In risposta all'interpello l'agenzia afferma il diritto alla detrazione. Cito qui la parte finale della risoluzione:  _ "...Ne  consegue,  pertanto,che la detrazione dell’imposta,  nel  caso  descritto, puòessere  esercitata  secondo  le  regole  e  nei  limiti stabiliti dall’articolo 19 del d.P.R. n. 633/1972, nel presupposto che Alfa, come da essa dichiarato, acquisti i servizi di telefonia mobile ricaricabile in veste di utilizzatore finale del servizio_" 
> Vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha letto questa risoluzione e può confermare quello che ho inteso io?
> Grazie

  In pratica, quando il concessionario cede direttamente all'utilizzatore, l'erario non incassa nulla direttamente su quel servizio poiché esso non viene mai di fatto "consumato", ma entra in vece a far parte del processo produttivo dell'utilizzatore/cessionario. Dirò bene?  
Interessantissimo per me, grazie della segnalazione.
Quindi direi che la soluzione che avevo trovato su internet era corretta e il dubbio che mi ero fatto venire legittimo. Non capivo la ratio del non assoggettamento al regime monofase in caso di rapporto "diretto" tra concessionario/cedente e utilizzatore/cessionario ma direi che ora con la risposta fornita all'interpello è più chiaro.

----------

